# Tracer - critiques appreciated



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful Boy!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Very nice! I see he is close to my Mac's age (my Mac is a girl). I'm sure you know that the absolute best way to critique a dog is hands on exam, but it's always fun with photos, knowing the limitations, so I'll add my half of a nickel, FWIW.

Looks to be like a nice, balanced boy--the photo on the move appears to prove that--not over angled in any way; nice strong level topline on the stack and on the move; nice forechest, headpiece and bend of stifle--overall a nice moderate golden.

A couple of little things here and there--I would like to see a tad more neck--in the stacked photo, I believe that the way Tracer is holding his head is not the best way to feature a nice blend of neck to shoulder outline--I think trying to see how he looks at the bait looking straight way, rather than up at the bait--and then seeing if you need to thin out the neck (and again, I realize you said he was not groomed, but that particular area stands out at me as an area to look at for some grooming detail--and perhaps it is the pose in the stack); also, in the stack, and also in the gaiting photo, there is a small lump of hair right past the withers--that, as I'm sure you know, needs to be thinned out more when you groom, to better blend and show off that nice topline better.

Perhaps it's because I'm watching Mac and seeing how her rib spring is developing, and maybe it's the shadows on your photos, but how is Tracer's spring of rib? He looks like he has nice bone--I just can't tell if he's still waiting for more rib spring, which will come with more maturity--again, it could be how the dark shadows are hitting him in each photo.

Last, the merry tail--I don't mind it--I think you might get differing opinions on whether or not others think it is a bit too merry--and I suspect that after Tracer goes once around the ring, and doesn't have a toy in his mouth, it will drop.

Overall, I think he's quite promising! He looks to have proper, wash and wear coat. Looking forward to hearing about his adventures around the rings!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He looks absolutely wonderful! I do agree with Linda, when you groom him, his neck needs to be neatened up because when it's as full as it is in the photos it appears that he has a short neck....whereas I'm sure it's just the optical illusion of the hair making it look short.
Very, very nice looking boy!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I love his front angulation and fore-chest. He also seems to be nicely short-coupled by not too cobby.

This might also be a grooming issue, but I see a smaller second thigh than I would like. I guess you can blow some volume into it. I love his coat, it is like my Selli's, but he doesn't have as much coat as many show dogs (but I am sure you know that)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks all...I really do appreciate it...

He _definitely_ needs grooming...  
That coat past the withers is driving me nuts! I have been told to keep my scissors off the dog! I have a reputation of getting a bit scissor happy. Poor Liberty and Lexi have been bearing the brunt of my creative scissor skillz! 
Heaven help me, I might end up with a Cocker if I started it at the poor boy's neck~
Im sure my improper baiting certainly comes into play too -- Good handlers make it look so easy! 

He has some spring to his ribs....he is not quite 2.5 years. Liberty was about 3 when I noticed that her ribs sprung....so am holding out hope that there is more coming.... patience, patience .... sometimes not my virtue....

Also agree that his tail does drop when he isnt carrying a prize! 
Now Liberty on the other hand....talk about a merry tail! YIKES! 

He will never be a heavy coated boy....there are days that I love and appreciate that he is so darn easy to care for and others when I wish he had a tad more coat to run my fingers through...

As to thigh.....I suspect it is way the light is bouncing off his coat...he has some funky wave action going on, but will keep an ear out when others run their hands over him.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

If I were to fault him I think he has more of an upright shoulder than is proper -- giving the appearance of a short neck and that drop off behind the withers, more than you'd like to see. He appears also a bit long in the loin which is a fault. Beyond that I cannot find much wrong with him, typey handsome boy with appropriate coat and bone for his age.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Anney thanks so much for your comments......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mary: I think Tracer is perfect! I adore him. : )


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> Mary: I think Tracer is perfect! I adore him. : )


awww Deb you're so sweet! 
He could turn purple tomorrow and I would adore him all the more!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I see SO MUCH wrong with this boy it would take me days to type it all out. So as not to upset you I will come and get him so you do NOT have to deal with all his issues!! :--smirk:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

His shoulder isn't his fortune, but otherwise I think he's absolutely gorgeous. You keep him so fit!


----------

